# Having a baby with student visa



## MobileStudent (Nov 13, 2016)

hi friends,

How much does it cost to have a baby in Australia with a student VISA?
Does OHSC cover all the costs associated with birth or should I pay for the costs?


Thanks to all


----------



## pufferfish (Feb 24, 2017)

I'd imagine you'd front all costs, or head home to U.K and have it for free


----------

